
Marines Prepare to Do ‘Impossible’ with Ship-Launched Combat Drone - smacktoward
https://www.dodbuzz.com/2017/06/23/marines-prepare-impossible-ship-launched-combat-drone/
======
pavement

      It needs to escort the MV-22 Osprey and have 
      comparable flight range, carry the same 
      weapons as an F-35B Joint Strike Fighter, and 
      execute missions ranging from electronic 
      warfare, command and control, airborne early 
      warning, and airstrikes.
    

Limited warfare is going to be really weird in the future, for troops on the
ground. It's never anything to feel good about, but it seems less managable
and more dangerous than ever.

~~~
geezerjay
Those aircraft only operate with air superiority, and for some decades air
superiority already dictates who wins and loses a war.

In that regard, the only innovation that is brought by this project is that
pilots no longer need to be on board of these aircraft for them to operate.

